# Argos 747 reversing up hill judder



## luckyshot (May 1, 2005)

We have a 2003 747 and love it! so the question is has anybody had any problems with juddering when reversing up a incline in the new 747. When we talk to owners of other makes of motorhomes some have this problem others dont,but we have never met anybody yet with the new 747.We don't want to trade in our old 747 and get the new one with this reversing problem.We know there are other threads about this problem but we are more interested in the 3 litre with a tag axle. Any info of new 747 owners appreciated.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi Luckyshot

We have had our 747 for about a year now. You can induce the judder by being aggresive with the clutch but we have not suffered it during normal use.

I have adopted the minimum throttle approach to get the van moving. If there is any hint of vibration I dip the clutch and go again. I have not deliberately set out to make the van judder so it might if on severe slopes as others have found. If Fiat come up with a modification then I would have it done but it has not been a problem for us so far.

Chigman will be along in a while and I think he has been getting more judder but I will leave him to explain.

We are pleased with our wagon overall despite Fiat recalls and a few problems on the habitation side. The 3.0litre engine is superb and the van drives superbly. I keep thinking of selling it to move further upmarket with the Knaus Sunliner but so far we have stuck with the 747 as it is such a great family vehicle.

Regards

Ed


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you go for the 160 engine and Auto box then there is no judder at all.

cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi 

Yes theres judder with my vehicle,but according to fiat,it only does it below 1300 rpm.So the answer is to reverse everywhere above 1300 rpm including busy campsites and just hope you dont knock anyone down. 8O 
My motor was tested on some ramps at the FiART dealer and not on some wet grassy campsite where you can expect the harshest test :roll: 

I park my motorhome on my garage driveway which is away from the house and has another garage next to it but is forward of mine creating a wall to the left side as well as my garage door at the rear.You cant just reverse in this situation using the non throttle version as its way to quick.It has to be throttle and clutch,which does cause some judder and is on a slight incline.

steve


----------

